# Need help



## ironhorse07 (Sep 5, 2016)

URGENT!!!! HELP NEEDED!!!!!
A friend of mine won two tickets for the 2017 Super bowl from a local radio station. He won box seats plus airfares, Marriott Hotel accommodations and $3,000.00 for miscellaneous expenses.
When he won them his wedding date had not yet been finalized. Now it turns out the only date available at the church for their wedding is Super Bowl Sunday - So he can't go.
...
If you're interested and want to go instead of him, it's at First Lutheran Church at 5 PM. She is a fairly nice looking girl about 5'5", clean, cute, great personality and her name is Alicia. She will be the one in the white dress. (Ring is paid for)
If interested, contact me ASAP for more information!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 5, 2016)

HA HAAAA..  to funny...  will he buy my plane ticket to the town the church is in ??


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 19, 2016)

Great!!  I love it.

Gary


----------

